# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Wanting to Expand

## Stuart

Thought I'd drop a post in here, just on the offchance. 
As quite a few are aware, I operate in a pretty cramped shed.  It's 6x3m, but rather full, and when you factor in the space needed for the video cameras and lights etc, it gets rather tight indeed.  Frustratingly so. 
I have been considering the options for expansion, not that it would be able to grow much - the maximum size I can get to really is 8x4m, 8x5 at a push.  I'm not adverse to reusing the tin from the existing shed in the expansion either, which could mean that all I need is a new roof, with the existing converted to walls. 
The show-stopper for me is being able to afford it.  So what I was wondering is: does anyone know of a source of cheap (or free) materials that would be suitable, or ideally, know anyone in the shed business who'd be interested in sponsoring the expansion, with obvious credits etc on www.stusshed.com  There are some advertising opportunities, both on the site, and in the videos that could be negotiated. 
Anyway, just thought I'd ask on that offchance. 
Cheers,
Stuart

----------


## Stuart

Noone?

----------

